# Old Bear Compound



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

This may help some... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=283262&highlight=any+info+would+great


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Did you get my PM


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Its on its way let me know when you get it


----------

